
How Fiverr and Online Gig Platforms Create Competition - raleighm
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/08/fiverr-online-gig-economy/569083/?single_page=true
======
UpshotKnothole
Original, uneditorialized title: The Online Gig Economy’s ‘Race to the Bottom’

